# Just When I Thought That I'd Seen It All, This Bonehead Comes Into My Shop



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm a mellow, very easy going kind of guy. You know the type...always trying to find the 'hidden good" even in the worst of times...yeah, that dude. (Ask John & Holly Cart, they'll vouch for me!)

Well, I've been working way too many hours lately, perhaps thats why I went off on this guy. (Something that I have never done to a customer before!) Or perhaps it because he's a total ****ing IDIOT! 

This guy did the EXACT SAME thing this year, as he did last year! Even AFTER I told him NOT to! (Keep in mind now, he wants a full shoulder mount!)

Click on "my photo" icon, and you be the judge. Was I right , or was I wrong?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*wow What A [email protected]$$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

You should feel special. He has so much faith in your ability to fix any mistake he can make.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't know why so many people insist on cutting all the up the throat. 
You can always find him another hide and charge him accordingly


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

I would of gave him the sorry all booked up moron talk.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Screemer:
I found a full size pic of your avatar!...for the longest time I thought that the chick on the right was hotter...crap..I forgot what it was that I wanted to say. You need to change that, it's to distracting.

2 Paws:
Did you see the 'Seinfeld' one where he says..."But I dont want to be a pirate!" Well..But I dont want to feel special!

Micky Finn:
I know it!!!!!! "...some people you just cant reach"...

Ski Doo:
I told this guy that I'll have to look for one, but I dont hold out much hope! (even though I do have a spare that will fit perfectly) What I'll do is, see how the rest of the season fairs. As of now, I'm still down 10 from last years quota. If I hit my cutoff mark, then I'll tell him "Sorry, No can do! Now had you listened to me last year, you wouldn't be in this situation."

Mitch


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

If you 'do' decide to do it, make sure you get a waiver set up and signed by him stating all you will have to do to make it look presentable before you start work. 

But man he must think you are some miracle worker. Make sure you show us after pics if you do it ok?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow that is horrible.:yikes: I would insist on a new cape and charge for it. That is nuts. I thought I had it bad when a guy brought me in a deer with the brisket cut all the way to the curl but make your guy not learning after the first one I would be pissed to. I know I am preaching to the choire when I say this but it takes a lot of extra time to sew up these kind of screw ups. I have only been doing taxidermy for two years but it is enough to know trouble when I see it. Good Luck on that one. Hope everyone is swamped with work.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Chris,
Hope you have a good year too!

Mitch


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Trapper,

That is exactly what the local processor did to my buck and then some, after i told him i was planning on a shoulder mount. I believe you responded to my question and many said that i will probably need a new cape. From now on i'm doin my own skinning!!!!! 

Thanks for your info,

Jeremy


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Good luck with that one, hopefully you can talk him
into a new cape and save yourself some headache.

Mike


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

that sucks, atleast he didn't bring you just the head:lol:
I would tell him you need a new cape or you can't do it.. 
Some people are Bozo's, plus that dude should know better if he did the same thing last year.. Good luck


----------



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

Some people just don't use there heads. 

BTW. That sure is a great looking antelope in the back ground!!!

Dan


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Did that guy do that himself or did someone else do it? i am new to hunting but I know you don't cut up all the way to the through. hope to see pic's when it is done. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------

